# Barista Lights Anyone?



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The latest update to my classic, some lighting.









So far, it has a PID with steam, a silvia wand, OPV, barista lights, some non-slip coating and I'm thinking about converting the want to non-burn.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Very pimp Kyle.... Looks great! Can you post a pic looking up so we can see where you have installed them?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> Very pimp Kyle.... Looks great! Can you post a pic looking up so we can see where you have installed them?


Ah yes well, looking up, it's not quite so pimp.

















There are there LED strips.

One behind the group infront of the tank, one to the right of the group near the steam wand and one in the tank so the water level is really easy to see.

The strips were a pound a piece, so I figured I would do them and tidy them up with some nicer ones later.

Really it was just proof that it would work.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

They give a great effect.... You've got the LEDs, next job is to get it lowered and a big spoiler on the back


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> They give a great effect.... You've got the LEDs, next job is to get it lowered and a big spoiler on the back


Well, I'm trying to get a bottomless PF to go with my 15 inch ri.... I mean 15g vst.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Recon you could make that expansion tube a lot bigger too


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Recon you could make that expansion tube a lot bigger too


Expansion tube?

You mean the solenoid exhaust?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Are you sure your not a fellow Essex Boy.... Admit it... There's no shame


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've never even been to Essex.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks great nearly as good as my Dolce Gusto Pod Machine..... lol


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

PaulN said:


> Looks great nearly as good as my Dolce Gusto Pod Machine..... lol


Wanna trade?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Love it, this thought had already crossed my mind (spot the ex car-modifier ☺).

Where are you running the power from, externally or inside the case?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Recon you could make that expansion tube a lot bigger too


Dual exit pipes ?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Love it, this thought had already crossed my mind (spot the ex car-modifier ☺).
> 
> Where are you running the power from, externally or inside the case?


The cables go inside the case into an LED driver which connects to the natural in the back and the live on the power switch.

It's pretty simple really.

I'm running three strips off of one driver.

The lights come on with my machine and go off, just like the pid.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> The cables go inside the case into an LED driver which connects to the natural in the back and the live on the power switch.
> 
> It's pretty simple really.
> 
> ...


That's what I thought, cool


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> That's what I thought, cool


Worth doing for about 10£.

It brightens the whole thing up a little.

http://bit.ly/16fRz4C

These lights and this driver.

http://bit.ly/YUfVMr

I bought 3 strips and just used the gaps in the case to thread the cables.

I could of recycled the LEDs I didn't use from each strip, but for 1£ each, there's no real economy in that.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks, are the LEDs in series or parallel?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry being a pest! Did you have to solder or are the strips pre-wired?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Sorry being a pest! Did you have to solder or are the strips pre-wired?


Well, the strips are all wired.

The LEDs in a strip are in sequence but I just put the strips parallel onto the driver.

What you will need are some piggyback connectors for connecting the front switch and the rear power to the driver.

On the switch, it's the second pin (furthest left, one down from the top).


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Kyle548 said:


> Wanna trade?


No, looks like you never bother cleaning the underside near the LEDs lol Dirty Girl.....


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

PaulN said:


> No, looks like you never bother cleaning the underside near the LEDs lol Dirty Girl.....


She gets cleaned when I do my bi-weekly/monthly/whenever I feel like it spa session.


----------



## garyashe (Feb 15, 2014)

Cool lights, very funky


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

What colour LEDs did you use. I'm considering this for one of my mods when the funds allow.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

They are just plain white ones.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

If you get the chance could you give some VERY basic instructions to get this installed? I can wire a plug but that is as technical as I get... Thanks


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Pimp my grind


----------

